# Besoin d'infos avant d'achat iPad



## miki (3 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais acheter un iPad, mais avant d'être sur de me lancer, je voudrais être sur qu'il corresponde a mes besoins.

Voici comment je comptais m'en servir:

1/ Pour des besoins perses
Musique, web (je pense prendre la version 3G), lire mes divX dans les transports, avion
Je pense qu'ici il n'y a pas de pb, l'iPad est fait pour ca.
Je synchroniserais avec mon macbook pro de la maison par itunes.
Juste un petit doute sur les divX peut être

2/ Pour des besoins professionnels (je esse environs 2h par jour dans un car - type scolaire- ou je suis très bien installé, et ou il y je ne risquerais pas du tout de me le faire voler)
Donc, pour pour ne pas perdre ces 2 heures, je voudrait pouvoir travailler.
Est ce que j'aurais la possibilité de synchroniser l'iPad avec mon PC du boulot? (ce que je veux faire c'est avoir un répertoire sur mon PC pro (sous windows) ou je pourrais mettre des doc, que je pourrais ensuite lire le soir dans le bus.
Je sais qu'il y a mobileme (j'ai deja un compte), mais le problème c'est que mon employeur ne sera pas d'accord de faire passer des infos de la boite sur des serveurs externes.
C'est pour cela que je cherche une façon de le faire directement de mon PC a l'iPad.

Voila,  vous savez tout
Je sais, je demande beaucoup, mais avant d'investir dans quelque qui coute 600 euros, je voudrait être vraiment  sur que je puisse m'en servir comme je veux.

Merci,
Mikael


----------



## Gr3gZZ (3 Septembre 2010)

Pour le divx oublie.

Pour la syncro, vu que y'as pas de port usb, tu sera obligé de passer par itunes, et je vois mal comment tu peux recup tout ça...


----------



## MJF (3 Septembre 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Pour le divx oublie.
> 
> Pour la syncro, vu que y'as pas de port usb, tu sera obligé de passer par itunes, et je vois mal comment tu peux recup tout ça...



Pour le divx, il y a CineXPlayer qui fonctionne très bien.


----------



## yvos (3 Septembre 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Pour le divx oublie.
> 
> Pour la syncro, vu que y'as pas de port usb, tu sera obligé de passer par itunes, et je vois mal comment tu peux recup tout ça...




Les applis type goodreader ou cinexplayer apparaîssent simplement dans itunes et à la connexion de ton ipad, tu n'as qu'à déposer au bon endroit les fichiers qui tu veux lire dans l'appli dédiée :
-> tes docs dans goodreader ;
-> tes divx dans cinexplayer.

Maintenant, il est carrément évident que ce type d'appli va se multiplier donc à mon sens, aucun soucis.


----------



## mashgau (3 Septembre 2010)

Les divx il n'y a absolument aucun soucis avec Oplayer (pas testé personnellement CineXPlayer, mais ça doit surement marcher aussi ^^).
Le transfert se fait via Itunes de manière très simple.

Tes documents, tu pourras les transférer aussi par itunes, que ça soit via Goodreader par exemple, ou une autre appli (page ...).

Bref, une condition : avoir Itunes (et donc dans ton cas pouvoir l'installer au boulot).


----------



## esales (3 Septembre 2010)

Même pas besoin d'installer iTunes.
OPlayer et Goodreader peuvent très bien transférer les fichiers via un réseau wifi sans l'aide de logiciel spécifique.


----------



## miki (3 Septembre 2010)

Merci a tous pour ces précisions: j'ai l'impression qu'il pourra faire tout ce que je recherche.
Je n'ai plus qu'a me lancer...


----------



## miki (12 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
Désolé de n'avoir pas donné de nouvelles suite a mon dernier post il y a un mois.
Je n'ai toujours pas acheté l'ipad. 
J'ai en effet appris que le VPN de mon entreprise n'était pas compatible avec les iPhones (et donc avec les iPads j'imagine).
Mais dans les mois qui viennent, on va migrer vers un VPN qui utiliserait un browser internet, donc compatible avec n'importe quel appareil connecté a internet.

De plus, par quelque rumeurs j'ai entendu qu'il risquait d'y avoir un iPad v2 bientôt... Donc tant que mon entreprise ne fait pas sa migration VPN, j'attends. Au cas ou le v2 sortes d'ici la... 

A ce propos, j'ai vu que les rumeurs parlent de 2 choses:
- une webcam
- de la RAM supplementaire.

La webcam, je ne pense pas m'en servir.
Par contre, la RAM m'interesse.

J'ai une petite question:
Est ce que l'iPad actuel est limite au niveau RAM, et est ce que ça vaut vraiment le coup d'attendre l'iPad V2 qui en aurait plus?

Merci,
Mikael


----------



## MacSedik (12 Octobre 2010)

miki a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Désolé de n'avoir pas donné de nouvelles suite a mon dernier post il y a un mois.
> Je n'ai toujours pas acheté l'ipad.
> J'ai en effet appris que le VPN de mon entreprise n'était pas compatible avec les iPhones (et donc avec les iPads j'imagine).
> ...



Bonjour Miki, 


alors pour la V2, 512Mo de RAM et une Webcam c'est presque dans la poche je ne vois pas comment Apple peut passer à côté. Sinon l'iPad actuel n'a jamais connu de ralentissement (pour ma part) il reste complètement fluide et agréable grâce notamment au processeur assez véloce pour le coup. On verra bien si la quantité de RAM actuelle suffira avec la prochaine mise à jour d'iOS 4.2 et le support du multitâche!!


----------

